# Schaltschrankbau in MCC-Technik



## blasterbock (1 Dezember 2009)

Werte Kollegen,
wenn ich einen Schaltschrank herkömmlich baue oder in MCC-Technik, kann man da einen Preisfaktor ins Spiel bringen, um die Kalkulation zu vereinfachen ?
Herkömmlich   Faktor 1=100%
MCC             Faktor 1,3=130%
MCC steckbar Faktor 1,8=180 %

Ist das so einfach oder kann man das nicht verallgemeinern ?

Ich muss einem Kunden eine schnelle Antwort zu einem solchen System geben, weiß aber nicht im Detail, was da auf mich zukommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2009)

was ist den MCC-Technik?


----------



## blasterbock (1 Dezember 2009)

MCC = Motor Control Center
Das hab ich auch erst mal gefragt.
Es sind Einschubsysteme für Schaltschränke.
Je Antrieb ein Modul.
Scheint aus Wartungsgründen modular aufgebaut zu sein.
Antrieb defekt, Modul raus, neues Modul rein und dann in Ruhe das defekte reparieren.

http://www02.abb.com/global/abbzh/a...e=us&m=9F2&c=F8DEC0A30173E8E4C1256FC40038F330


----------



## o.s.t. (1 Dezember 2009)

Die Ami's fahren voll drauf ab, bzw. bei denen gibt es nur die MCC Technik. Ist halt idiotensicher für die Unterhaltsleute...

Vom Faktor her denke ich es ist eher deutlich mehr als 200%

Gibts in Europa auch von Moeller, Allen-Bradley u. evtl. auch von Siemens.

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Heinz (1 Dezember 2009)

Siemens Sivacom 8P glaube heist das Ding.

Preise nur auf Anfrage

Riesenvorteil:
- Wartung
- Kurzschlussfall/FEhlerfall/ Schalterbrand  verhältnissmäßig geringe Schäden, da "nur" der Einschub getauscht werden muss. und etwas Verdrahtung und die Produktion läuft wieder. Die Felder sind geschottet, so dass eine Zelle ein Schalter / Antriebssteuerung enthält.

Wer etwas sehr gutes haben möchte muss viel gutes bezahlen1


----------



## blasterbock (1 Dezember 2009)

Das dieses System teuer ist, habe ich mir schon gedacht, siehe die Einschätzung beim ersten Eintrag.
Das dieses System bei der Wartung Vorteile bringt, auch klar.

Aber ist die Einschätzung von o.s.t. richtiger als meine Bewertung ?

Wer hat denn damit Kalkulationserfahrung ?


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2009)

Heinz schrieb:


> Siemens Sivacom 8P glaube heist das Ding.
> 
> Wer etwas sehr gutes haben möchte muss viel gutes bezahlen1



Aber nimmt er dann Siemens? *ROFL*


----------



## Heinz (7 Dezember 2009)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Aber ist die Einschätzung von o.s.t. richtiger als meine Bewertung ?
> 
> Wer hat denn damit Kalkulationserfahrung ?


 
Es hängt u.a. von der benötigten Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Anlage ab,so wie den Aufbau. Daher möchten einige Hesteller keine Preise bekannt geben, sondern nur nach Anfrage.

Meiner Meinung ist folgende Rechnung erforderlich:
- Wie oft wird ein Antrieb ausfallen und welche Folgen hat es 
- Welche Kosten entstehen durch den Ausfall
- Wielange dauert es, bis der Antrieb läuft ohne MCC und mit MCC (Es macht wenig Sinn MCC Technik einzusetzen, wenn die Instandhaltung in 4 Stunden vor Ort ist aber das Produkt nach 2h im Eimer ist....
- Gibt es eine Ausfallstategie, die einen Weiterbetrieb ermöglicht
- Qualifikation des Personals (Instandhaltung)
- Anzahl Fremdpersonal und Instandhaltungsaufwand im Werk(Bei MCC ist klar erkennbar ob der Antrieb abgeschaltet ist.
- Viele eigene Punkte, die sich aus dem Betriebsablauf ergeben.

Je nach Bewertung Punkte ist der Einsatz von MCC sinnvoll. Parallel dazu würde ich mit einem Vertriebler reden um einen Schätzpreis zu bekommen. 

Dann würde ich mir überlegen, was ich meinen Chef (Kaufmann) empfehlen würde. Ich persönlich bin ein Fan der MCC Technik. Durch Fehler habe ich schon einige MCC Anlagen gesehen, die nach kurzer Zeit wieder einsatzbereit waren, was in herkömmlicher Technik wahrscheinlich nicht der Fall gewesen währe. 

Zwei Bespiele:
- Zuschalten des Einspeisetrafos auf die geerdeten und kurzgeschlossenen Sammelschienen. => Die Ummantelung des Erdkabel war gleichmäßig im Feld verteilt. Nach der Putzaktion ging die Schiene in Betrieb. Ausfall ein Tag

- Leistungsschalterbrand
Der Schalter brannte, CO2 Löscher haben ihn fast nicht interessiert. Personal hat den brennten Einschub gezogen und nach draussen getragen. In den Stahlplatten des Leistungsschalters war ein großes Loch.....
Der Schalter hat in seiner "Kammer" gebrannt und dort nicht viel über gelassen. Die Nachbarfelder wurden leicht durch Russ dunkler, die Schalter wurden durch die Sammelschienen etwas aufwärmt, das wars. Nach dem die Feuerwehr das Gebäude / Schalthaus mit Frischluft versorgt hatte und der Messtrupp grünes Licht gegeben hatte. Ging es los. Nach 9h war das Werk wieder in Betrieb. Ohne MCC Technik, hätte der Schalter nicht gezogen werden können und hätte über sie Sammelschiene weitere thermische Schäden verursacht.




Daher habe ich bisher MCC Technik in folgenden Bereichen gesehen
- Kraftwerkstechnik
- Zementindustrie
- Wasserversorgung
- Stahlverarbeitung
- Chemie Industrie


----------

